# طلب مساعدة عاجلة.. ابحث عن مصادر حول "معدن الكوارتز"



## جاسم عبيد (9 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 

اخواني احتاج الى معلومات + مصادر حول حجر الكوارتز (منشأه ، تواجده ، تكوينه ... ) وبصورة سريعة ..

وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء..


----------



## وائل مشاطي (6 نوفمبر 2012)

حسب معلوماتي الكوارتز ليس معدن بل هوا حجر حليبي الون يحتاج الى المئات من السنين حتى يتحول الى الألماس الطبيعي 
يظهر معنا بشكل أحجار بحجم الكف وأصغر قاسي البنية ولونه شفاف مائل للحليبي وأحياناً بني الون يوجد في التربة الحمراء هذه التربة دبقة وتتحملل حرارة 
عالي تصل الى ال2000 د نستعملها في سوريا أي التربة لصب المعادن ونرمي منها هذا الحجر لأنه عديم الفائدة بنسبة للسباكة .


----------



## وائل مشاطي (6 نوفمبر 2012)

حسب معلوماتي الكوارتز ليس معدن بل هوا حجر حليبي الون يحتاج الى المئات من السنين حتى يتحول الى الألماس الطبيعي 
يظهر معنا بشكل أحجار بحجم الكف وأصغر قاسي البنية ولونه شفاف مائل للحليبي وأحياناً بني الون يوجد في التربة الحمراء هذه التربة دبقة وتتحملل حرارة 
عالية تصل الى ال2000 د نستعملها في سوريا أي التربة لصب المعادن ونرمي منها هذا الحجر لأنه عديم الفائدة بنسبة للسباكة .


----------



## alshangiti (28 نوفمبر 2012)

كل ما تريد معرفته عن الكواتز. 
مرو (معدن) - ويكيبيديا، الموسوعة الحرة


تعريف الكوارتز (المرو )
الكوارتز، وهو من المعادن شائعة الوجود في الطبيعة وتركيبة الكيميائي اكسيدالسليكون، ومن ضروبه حجر الصوان الذي نحت منه الإنسان القديم كثيراً من أدواته التيكان يستعملها، وكان هذا التركيب أيضا أول من ارشد الإنسان القديم إلى النار التياكتشفها عن طريق احتكاك بعض قطع الصوان ببعض. والمرو النقي لا لون له وذو شفافيةعالية ويوجد من المرو أصناف كثيرة يتم التفريق بينها بدرجة اللون وبدرجة تبلورها،وتستعمل الأنواع الملونة من المرو في أحجار الزينة، اما البلور الصخري فيستعمل فيصناعة الأجهزة الكهربائية والبصرية، بينما يستعمل مسحوق الكوارتز في صناعة الصنفرةوالخزف والطلاء والاسمنت والزجاج والطوب الزجاجي.

كما يتميز الكوارتز بألوان متعددة ، فهناك الكوارتز الوردي والأسود والشفاف ... وغيره ، وذلك نتيجة اختلاف التركيب الشبكي واختلاف نسبة وأنواع الشوائب ، فالشفاف النقي منه عديم اللون ويطلق عليه اسم " البلور الصخري" . وهناكالكوارتزالمعتم ( عين النمر ) وأما البنفسجي ( لأنه يحتويعلى القليل من المنجنيز ) فيعرف باسم " الجشمت أو الياقوت الجمري ، ويوجد فيالأوروجواي والبرازيل . أما إذا كان لونه أصفر فيعرف باسم "الزمرد الزائف" ويوجد في البرازيل ، وإذا كان لونه بنياً فيعرف باسم " الكوارتزاللباني " ويوجد فيجبال الألب في مقاطعة أوري في سويسرا ، على أن كافة أشكاله هذه هي نصف شفافة.

ويقول الجيولوجيون أن الكوارتز هو أخر من تبلور من المعادن تحت درجات منخفضة نسبياً ، ولذلك فإن تركيبه الكيميائي وصفاته الفيزيائية تجعله ثابتاً ، ولا يتأثر بالتجوية الكيميائية (هي تحلل الصخور عن طريق تغيير مكوناتها المعدنية إلى معادن أخرى بإضافة أو فقدها بعض العناصر ) بينما تحولت المعادن الأخرى إلى مكونات أضعف وأقل تماسكاً ، مما يسرع عمليات التجوية الميكانيكية بجوار الكيميائية
ويستخدم الكوارتز في صناعة الزجاج والكريستال وأدوات المائدة وكذلك البصريات , وتدخل الأنواع عالية النقاء منه في الصناعات الالكترونية مثل صناعة السليكونات التي تدخل في تركيب الكمبيوتر ومعظم الأجهزة الالكترونية والخلايا الشمسية 
الكوارتز بين الألماس والذهب .


يعود اكتشاف الكوارتز إلى الفرنسي ( بيير كوري ) وأخوه ( جاك ) واللذان كانا يدرسان عينة من الر مل في عام 1880 حيث لاحظا ظاهرة غريبة ، وهي انه عند تعريض الكوارتز ( ثاني أكسيد السيليكون ) لجهد آلي فإنه يتولد تيار كهربائي ، وبالعكس ففي حال تعرضت بلورة الكوارتز لمجال كهربائي ، فإنها تتذبذب وتهتز بتردد معين ، كما وجد أن هذا الاهتزاز والتذبذب يتسم بالانتظام والدقة العالية. هذه الظاهرة والتي عرفت بالبيزوكهربائية ، مكنت الباحثين من تصنيع الكثير من الأجهزة الحساسة ، من أهمها الساعات المصممة لقياس الوقت بدقة عالية ، حيث بلغ نصيب الكوارتز في صناعة الساعات أكثر من 85 % من سوق الساعات العالمية. ويعود أول نموذج لساعة مصنوعة من الكوارتز إلى عام 1967 حيث تم إنتاج هذه الساعة من قبل الباحثين في مركز الساعات الإلكترونية في نويشتل في سويسرا ، وفي عام 1969 تمت صناعة أول ساعة كوارتز في اليابان من قبل سيكو اليابانية تحت اسم أسترون.


----------



## aidsami (29 نوفمبر 2012)

وائل مشاطي قال:


> حسب معلوماتي الكوارتز ليس معدن بل هوا حجر حليبي الون يحتاج الى المئات من السنين حتى يتحول الى الألماس الطبيعي
> يظهر معنا بشكل أحجار بحجم الكف وأصغر قاسي البنية ولونه شفاف مائل للحليبي وأحياناً بني الون يوجد في التربة الحمراء هذه التربة دبقة وتتحملل حرارة
> عالية تصل الى ال2000 د نستعملها في سوريا أي التربة لصب المعادن ونرمي منها هذا الحجر لأنه عديم الفائدة بنسبة للسباكة .




شكراا على المساهمة
أود ان أوضح ان الحجر قد يكون مكون من معدن واحد أو عدة معادن


----------



## القاضى 2 (29 ديسمبر 2012)

هل تريدها للبحث العلمي ام للتسويق للبجث باءمكانى مساعدتك 01004512995


----------



## alshangiti (29 ديسمبر 2012)

الرجاء البحث فى الموقع. وذلك لوجود معلومات عن الكوارتز. واليك. 

Quartz: The mineral Quartz information and pictures


----------

